# Invalid ip address - Please help!!



## loopylobes (Jan 3, 2007)

Today i portforwarded for warcraft 3, and all of a sudden my computer cant connect. Im on a Dlink 524 wireless router. My brothers pc which hosts the wireless/has the internet originally internet works but mine doesnt. It has worked fine up until now. Please help im desperately in need! I rebooted, tried a microsoft patch and it still doesnt work! I followed a guide of portforward.com and now i cant even access the internet! 

Please, please help me!

-Thanks in advance 
Jake


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## ishi (Jun 25, 2007)

did u tried to do power cycle 
turn of the modem,router for 3 or 4 min 
and restrat the computer than tried to access the internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## loopylobes (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, ipconfig/all here -

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jake>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-d65bbc6695
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless P
CI Adapter(rev.C)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-9A-AF-0C-60
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.204.202
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Jake>


----------



## loopylobes (Jan 3, 2007)

The name of your ISP and country of residence - Bigpond Broadband, Australia
Make/model of the broadband modem - Siemens Speedstream 4200
Make/model of the router (if any) -Dlink 524
Connection type, wired, wireless.- Wireless
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter. - No idea
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).- HP Pavilion
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2 - XP-Home SP2


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you search for the wireless networks, do you see your router? Have you tried disabling encryption and seeing if it connects? Have you tried connecting with a cable to see if this is strictly a wireless issue? Is this a laptop or a desktop? I don't see an Ethernet NIC, only the wireless adapter, which is a bit odd.


----------



## loopylobes (Jan 3, 2007)

It is a desktop. Yes it does show up. How would i disable the encryption? I dont want to break the router and have the reinstall if not necessary. Here is the ipconfig/all of this (My brothers PC which has the internet originally and "hosts" the network)
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Joel>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dolson
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : BigPond

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : BigPond
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-84-29-41
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 26 June 2007 7:46:45 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 3 July 2007 7:46:45 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Joel>

Oh and if it helps or means anything, this pc (my brothers) cannot get to my shared, and i cant get to his on my pc, but it says connected on mine.


----------



## loopylobes (Jan 3, 2007)

I extend my apologies for a double post, however my IP has returned to its normal state. Now my problem is that it says i do not have a default gateway on my ipconfig, so i am still unable to connect to the internet. Please help,

-thanks a lot 

EDIT: No, the Ip has changed to something stupid again and also the default gateway now does not exist. Please, please help... I still cannot even connect to my brothers shared documents.. The ip begins at 0.0.0.0 and then changes to something like 169.200.393 etc, etc. I really need help..

If i can get this working i will thank the people that helped me soo much! Im even grateful because your trying to help..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What do you see in Device Manager under *Network Controllers*? I'd also like to know what you see in *Control Panel, Network Connections*.


----------



## ishi (Jun 25, 2007)

Tried this configration on on your computer
kb811057-go to microsoft website look for this artical


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you get an " Autoconfiguration IP Address" (169.254.x.y) as in your first ipconfig it means that your computer is not finding a Dhcp server. In a case like yours it often means something got messed up with encryption (in case you are wondering why JohnWill asked about encryption and if you can get a good ethernet connection).

An IP of 0.0.0.0 in your situation probably means a driver or hardware problem with the wireless adapter, but since it was temporary I wouldn't be concerned about it yet.

An IP of "169.200.393 etc, etc" is a public IP so you were connected to some other wireless network. Unless, of course, "169.200" should have been typed "169.254," in which case you're right back at post #7. A person really wanting help would pay attention to #10 also.

If that router has not been restarted in days or weeks, it would be a good idea to shut down and unplug everything and then bring them back up starting with modem, then router and then computers.


----------



## loopylobes (Jan 3, 2007)

in control panel/network connections i see my wireless connection, acquiring network address but ultimately giving me limited or no connectivity status.

I dont know about device manager, i dont know where to find it.

Note - This only happened when forwarding port 6116 for an online game ( the bad ip)

i believe reconfiguring it would make it work again but i dont knnow how.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To access Device Manager, 

Start, Run, devmgmt.msc


----------



## loopylobes (Jan 3, 2007)

Under device manager - network adapters 

D-link AirPlus G DWL -G510 wireless PCI adapter (rev.c)

I couldnt find network controllers


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, Network Adapters is the correct place.

Doesn't this machine have an Ethernet connection? How old is the machine? Do you have a model other than simply HP Pavilion?

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

